# Savannah monitor, Strange Behaviour, need help.



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

Havin a Slight Issue with my sav..

He's kinda got me a bit worried, he's only a little guy, I've had him for about 4-5months but basically, he doesn't run around to chase crickets. When he does walk or move he leaves his head on the ground and kinda pushes himself along with his back feet ad his 2 fronts are not being used to support himself very well., He is rather lazy, but when he goes to eat, he thrashes his head around (kinda sways like a snake, but little more violently) when trying to grab the food as lately been trying to feed him with tongs with no more success., There are stints where he's not eating as well and tends to hide in his cave... A LOT. I kinda have to take his cave away every day for a bit., The oddest thing that beats all tho is when I put him in the tub, instead of swimming/walk or whatever you call it lol he just flopping from one side to the other and going belly up and doing barrel rolls in the water, he makes his way around, but it verry odd... I'm including a link to youtube for a video I took of him in the tub, but man, this guy's just... well... messed up a bit i think...





 Poseidon "Swimming" - YouTube (if other didnt work)

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Mr Rofls (Mar 10, 2013)

that video made me laugh dude, but i would suggest seeking out a vet asap.


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been trying to find one, but my area is scarce and no way outta town really., I know its funny at first to see, but yea obviously somethings wrong...


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

WardoDaWeirdo said:


> Havin a Slight Issue with my sav..
> 
> He's kinda got me a bit worried, he's only a little guy, I've had him for about 4-5months but basically, he doesn't run around to chase crickets. When he does walk or move he leaves his head on the ground and kinda pushes himself along with his back feet ad his 2 fronts are not being used to support himself very well., He is rather lazy, but when he goes to eat, he thrashes his head around (kinda sways like a snake, but little more violently) when trying to grab the food as lately been trying to feed him with tongs with no more success., There are stints where he's not eating as well and tends to hide in his cave... A LOT. I kinda have to take his cave away every day for a bit., The oddest thing that beats all tho is when I put him in the tub, instead of swimming/walk or whatever you call it lol he just flopping from one side to the other and going belly up and doing barrel rolls in the water, he makes his way around, but it verry odd... I'm including a link to youtube for a video I took of him in the tub, but man, this guy's just... well... messed up a bit i think...
> 
> ...


whats your set up like...temps, substrate, size of enclosure?
probably could have something to do with how he's acting.

has he always been like that?

vet trip ASAP to be honest.


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

Cant call back up until tomorrow, everywhere closed here., He been doing it for a while, but I'd say maybe a couple weeks, been very antisocial and hermits himself.,

I have him in an enclosed 6'Lx1.5'Wx2'H glass tank with 2x Exo-Terra Bulbs., Temps normally around 85f in cooler area, id say 97ish in the basking area., Crushed Walnut Shells as advised by my pet store., He's got a corner water dish thing he goes to the washroom in, doesn't go all over the place.,


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

WardoDaWeirdo said:


> Cant call back up until tomorrow, everywhere closed here., He been doing it for a while, but I'd say maybe a couple weeks, been very antisocial and hermits himself.,
> 
> I have him in an enclosed 6'Lx1.5'Wx2'H glass tank with 2x Exo-Terra Bulbs., Temps normally around 85f in cooler area, id say 97ish in the basking area., *Crushed Walnut Shells* as advised by my pet store., He's got a corner water dish thing he goes to the washroom in, doesn't go all over the place.,


The bold bit !!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats what the pet store down here said., And bag says it's acceptable. :s


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

He's been like that for weeks and this is the first help you've looked for? While its not your fault that the pet store you bought it from doesn't know anything about monitors, this is obviously a rather large and easily noticeable problem that should've been looked into awhile ago. As it stands now, there is a slim, very slim, chance you could still save its life. 

It's dehydrated, malnourished and looks to have a very dire calcium deficiency. First thing you need to do is get that basking spot up to around 135+. Then get it to a reptile vet as soon as possible. Tell the vet to run blood work and see if its kidneys and liver are still functioning. That will tell you whether or not its worth your time and money to continue trying to save it or if you should just euthanize it. 

If you're somehow lucky enough to still have organ function, you're vet will need to give you a liquid calcium supplement to take with you. Then start reading this so it doesn't happen again:

Correct Savannah Monitor Care


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

WardoDaWeirdo said:


> Thats what the pet store down here said., And bag says it's acceptable. :s


As substrate!? To be honest I have never heard of such a thing or the use of substrate!? Bosc monitors need nice depth of 70% soil and 30% sand mixed. This allows them to burrow and also holds their burrows together and prevents them from collapsing. Also it helps them to maintain body temperature PLUS helps them to keep hydrated..


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

He was eating properly and everything up until the last few days here., It was his walking that's been off, and has acted like that before in the tub., I do regularly douse crickets in the calcium powder, and normally eats until he's full., But for sure, I'll give that a read over.,


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, guess I came off a bit harsh there. 

Basically, at that temperature your monitor isn't able to metabolize its food properly. Between that and the dehydration, the food it's eating isn't doing it much good. They require very high basking temperatures and high humidity to stay healthy. The lack of appetite you're seeing is usually the sign that if things stay the same, you'll have a dead monitor soon. 

Can you take a picture of your enclosure or put up a video of it? We should be able to help you get something better set up for now until you are able to get it to a vet. Like I said, the basking temp is something that needs to be fixed immediately.


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

No I understand, this isn't cool by any means., I can try posting vid in a min just takes forever uploading from phone to youtube., I'll have to hit the pet store tomorrow, everything closed now., I just found a listing for a herp vet in my area, so im going to call tomorrow and hopefully get this sorted out.,


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

Let me re-phrase, he has Not acted like that in the tub before.,


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't think there is probably much of anything at the pet store you'll need. The lights you have will work fine, they'll just have to be adjusted. You'll need to chuck out the walnut shell and get some dirt and sand. Sand you can buy at the hardware store (called children's play sand, about $3 for a 25 pound bag) and the dirt you can get from outside. Just make sure it's from a place where you don't have any pesticides/herbicides sprayed. I'd say don't give that pet store anymore of your money


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

As per the vid of his tank..

VID-20130423-00002 - YouTube

Some improvements need to be made, of which I am working on.,


----------



## WardoDaWeirdo (Dec 7, 2009)

True enough, Ive questioned buddy's practices but other people agreed, so kinda just assumed., but Thank you Very much for the insight., I've already made a few changes, and will continue the bettering of Poseidon's habitat.,


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok so you need to go out tomorrow and buy about four bags of play sand ($12-15). Then go get about twice that amount of dirt. Mix it together in a tub so that when you make a ball with it, it holds together like a snowball would (usually about 70/30 or 60/40). Make sure it's moist and then fill half that tank with that that substrate. By raising the substrate up closer to the light, you'll increase the basking temp to where you need it to be automatically. Once you've done that, you'll need to cover all the screen so that you don't lose your humidity and heat out the top. Once you do that (do that tomorrow) then measure the temps and report back.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a note to think about, from the video it looks like there are holes in the roof of the enclosure, this will let the humidity out very quickly so maybe try blocking them up.

I think in reality though its the wrong sort of enclosure for a Bosc so may be think about building a bigger better enclosure soon, If the Bosc picks up he will be 2ft -3ft in no time.

Rich


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

just so your aware this rant isn't about you but about pet shops so ignor all the ':censor:' but...

It royally :censor: me off that people can sell animals they clearly know :censor: all about. I think you need to go to the pet shop and slap the :censor: silly.. What the actual holy :censor: is wrong with these people. Its not a dig at all pet shops but some are just money grabbing :censor: that couldn't give a tiny rats :censor: to the health and well being of an animal... :censor::censor:.. Rant over

fingers are crossed for you that the vet gives you good news and please slap the shopkeeper for me :-D


----------



## jawstheme (Jan 3, 2008)

another bosc monitor sold without the proper advise  id say about 90% of all bosc's sold die within the first few years due to poor husbandry. 
whilst the shop is to blame here, you also probably should have done some more research before buying him. i wont bash you for it, because they wont help. but yeah basically - vets asap. enclosure revamp. your really going to struggle to get the surface temps up in a glass fishtank, so maybe invest in a wooden vivarium, and a temp gun! you wont be able to accurately read the surface temps of the basking area without one. best of luck!


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Just a note

your not actually measuring a basking temp there. The basking temp would be directly below his light/heatsource. Your measuring floor / sand temp in the corner.
You need a minimum 12" of sand / soil substrate and I would put a larger water pool / dish in for him. Also maybe something to climb on.


----------

